
The convincing science of light therapy - laurex
https://www.thecut.com/2020/03/does-light-therapy-work.html
======
nabla9
If you fall for that, you can also fall for HumanCharger®
[https://www.humancharger.com](https://www.humancharger.com)

Yes, you saw correctly. Lights you put into your ears and they affect your
brain. Transcranial bright light should do something to you.

The hypothesis is interesting and there is tiny amount of 'scientific research
behind it', but just barely. The scientists involved were also founders in the
company and the quality is not high but I think most of them believe it.

------
raxxorrax
Well, that skin is photo sensitive shouldn't be too surprising one would think
and for indications like psoriasis it can indeed help to apply uv light (non
ionizing). That latter is an immune reaction that produces too much skin cells
and the stressor from light can significantly reduce this for a lot of
patients.

Given, it doesn't really heal the disease, but I believe people suffering from
skin lesions will take anything to lessen the symptoms. While not deadly, it
is a significant penalty to life quality.

As for light beyond the uv spectrum which the article focuses on I don't know
of any effects. Infrared light heats you up of course, but I am skeptical
about the rest of the visible spectrum.

UV-light ages your skin, that is why dermatologists try to restrict
application of UV-light to patients after they received a certain dosage. I
heavily doubt any form of light exposure can actually reduce aging effects.

------
jacek
Nothing mentioned in this article is convincing. The author is not even trying
to be convincing, she seems skeptical.

> I’m not sure if it’s “working,” but I’m also not sure that it isn’t.

~~~
rriepe
It's ad copy for the several-hundred-dollar products at the bottom.

------
zimpenfish
Augustus Pleasonton[1] must be dancing in his grave (although his money was on
blue light being best.)

(I learnt about him from "Banvard's Folly" by Paul Collins, a book I highly
recommend if you can find it.)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augustus_Pleasonton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augustus_Pleasonton)

